# LapTop als "VideoGrabber"



## Kasjopaja (16. Januar 2011)

Hi leute. 

Ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar, kann man es irgendwie anstellen, ein video signal vom Desktop aifs Laptop zu schicken, und sozusagen mit der rechenkraft das Lappis das video dort aufzeichnen?

Ich weiß nicht ob sich sowas Software technisch oder Hardwaretechnisch überhaupt bewältigen lässt. 

Sinn udn zweck ist es, das ich irgendwie mein Exefinity setup (5760x1080) nicht mit meinem Prozessor am Desktop aufzeichne, sondern eben den i5 im lappi nutze. 

Manche Game skann ich auf vollgas mit Fraps aufzeichnen, das geht ohne weiteres. Dann habe ich ausprobiert mit webcams, aber die muss ich fast 2 meter hinter mir aufbauen, und naja, geht einichtungstechnisch schlecht. Mal davon abgesehen das die Qualität nicht das ist was ich eigentlich wollte. 

Ich hab im I-Net software gefunden die das übers netzwerk machen kann, und auch über diese VGA USB 2.0 grabber gelesen. Aber, Qualität eben. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Bandbreite über ein Netzwerk reicht (WiFi) die diese Datenmengen schafft. Wobei, direkt kabel würde ja auch gehen. Frage halt obs möglich ist. 


ICh besitze einen AMD 1090 mit 4 Ghz. Bei mehr wirds zu warm ^^. 8 Gb 1600er ram und zwei 5830 im Crossfire. Wie gesagt, in macnhen Games gehts so. ICh hab in Zukunft ein Arma II Video Projekt vor, und brauchte da eben einiges an FPS was arma mit Fraps zunichte macht. 


Also zusammengefasst:

Hardware? Wenn ja welche oder kann ich vorhandene nutzen.

Software? Wenn Netzwerk bsp. welche?

Fraps Alternative? Sollte mit erfahrungen verbunden sein. Xfire machts ganz gut aber eben nicht in jedem spiel.

Eines von den drei dingen bräuchte ich. DIe Zeitschriften schaffen es ja auch so tolle videos zu machen ^^. Ich dank euch schon mal im voraus. Villeicht hat der eine oder andere ja nen geheimtipp, oder gar die jungs von PCGH teilen mir mit wie die das den machen. 

Anbei wies mit der Webcam aussieht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-6wyI-kcVk
PS: Das vid zeigt später nur die mitte, liegt am trailer. Aber ich will schon den ganzen monitor.


----------



## Kokopalme (16. Januar 2011)

Also um es mit dem Lappi aufzuzeichnen brauchst du ein Video in Buchse, was die wenigsten oder sogar kein Laptop hat. 

Es gibt ja aber gute Video Grabber. Die bekommen den Input von der Graka und geben das  ganze dann per USB an den PC/Laptop aus und es kann mit der beiliegenden Software aufgezeichnet werden.
Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass diese Video Grabber nur einen Eingang haben, an deiner Grafikkarte aber 3 Monitore hängen. Also kannst du mit diesem Verfahren immer nur einen Monitor aufnehmen. Außer du kaufst 3 Videograbber und schneidest die 3 Videos dann nachher zusammen.

Als alternatives Recording-Programm hab ich noch das hier gefunden, aber da fehlt dann denke ich der Ton : Klick

lg

Christian


----------



## Kasjopaja (16. Januar 2011)

Gut, das mir einem Video Grabber würde schon reichen. Leider habe ich hier nur nen billigen vom Aldi der nur VGA kann. HD sollte der schon können, wobei ich mir dann sorgen mache, ob der speed reicht den der via usb raushaut. Immerhin sind bei fraps und anderen tool schnell mal n paar GB zusammnegeworfen.


----------



## Kokopalme (16. Januar 2011)

Es sollte von der Geschwindigkeit her reichen. Musst halt mal schauen, welche Modelle es da gibt. In standart definition bekommste die schon für 20€. In HD (also z.B mit HDMI Anschluss) kosten die gerne schon mal 100€


----------

